# Writers groove



## elidolente (Jan 18, 2009)

So, do any of you know what I am talking about? When you can just write, and write, without thinking, and then come out of the other side of the rabbit hole with some pretty good lit on the other side?

Also, do any of you see the world in a certain way, a writers way? For me, I constantly see things that could be said by certain people and it would be hilarious, but if I were to say them, they would be quite boring. It seems like certain things go with certain people/personalities, and I am learning to apply this in stories, making for much richer stories character-wise. Anyone else experience this or something like this?


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 18, 2009)

There's times I do get into that groove. Oh sure every once in a while I'll take a smoke break, but the moment I'm back at my desk I go right back to where I was. Needless to say smoking does help me write.


----------



## Tryp (Jan 18, 2009)

Sometimes I get in a writing groove. but whatever comes out of it usually needs to be edited quite a bit to work well.

As for the other thing, I don't know.  I do know that overhearing people having conversations is a great way to get writing material.  Other people always come up with better things to say in a conversation than I could write in a story.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 21, 2009)

All the time.  Whether it be a paper or an actual story, it happens.  It gets to the point where if anyone tries to talk to me, I'll get pissed off cause I know exactly what to write and it's all making perfect sense to me.  

As for your other thing, I constantly use the people I know to influence what I write.  More often than not, characters I come up with are based off of the life and times of some person I've either met or am friendly with because they just warrant being written down.  It helps that I work or have worked in jobs where you're one-on-one with people and you get to know them and their little quirks.  Sometimes true life is a lot more entertaining that anything you can come up with, and I take that into account with all aspects of my writing.


----------

